# Types and Addiction



## vijoos (Nov 16, 2009)

mcgooglian said:


> hmm, unhealthy addictions... I seem to go through phases of addictions. I'll be addicted to something for a week or so, then I'll move on and be addicted to another thing the next. I wouldn't necessarily call them unhealthy though.


I can totally relate with that. At some I point, I get interested in something and quickly it becomes an addiction. This is until the next addiction comes in. Then I am totally into the new one! :crazy:


----------



## The Psychonaut (Oct 29, 2009)

Psilocin said:


> This depends. Are you referring to the metaphorical addictions or chemical dependencies?
> Any type is prone to a chemical dependency. It's a neurochemistry thing. The body ends up NEEDING a specific substance to feel normal. Any type can be prone to a purely psychological addiction too. I think it depends on the person more than the type.
> 
> I'd like to say that I'm "Addicted" to music all day... But after having a real addiction, it doesn't even fuckin' compare. I literally have to have a smoke once an hour to even feel normal. I need to cut it out but it's far too difficult. I'll be taking the step one of these days though. One of these days...


...bud...you better think about what your saying...give up smoking? either pot or tobacco it doesnt matter, you shouldnt quit...cuz only QUITTERS quit... and you dont wanna be a quitter right? i mean quitters are bad...mkay? so just come on over to my house, ill buy the hash and smokes, you bring me a bag of psylocybe cubensis B+, and we will tell all those quitters to shove it up their asses.


----------



## The Psychonaut (Oct 29, 2009)

ive always heard int people have the most likely to developed mental addictions.

im into drugs and stuff to..not addicted but only cuz i stay away from the hard ones.


----------



## Ginraine (Nov 10, 2009)

I would have to say that I have been prone to addiction, all it takes is one time and then I'm so hungry to do it again that I keep it up and tend to not consider stopping for several years at a time. It seems to me that other ENFPs I know, who are depressed, have the same problem... but I think it's also partially due to our impulsive nature.


----------



## Rourk (Feb 17, 2009)

*Irony*

Giving an ADHD kid who has impulse control/addictive tendicies speed.


----------



## meta (Nov 21, 2009)

*Dopamine*

i am addicted to euphoria attained thru dopamine release. Used to smoke up, now kicked the habit. :laughing:


----------

